# Sieko Bezel Gasket Needed.



## newbiedoo (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction;

i need a replacement bezel gasket for Seiko SNZF15J1 (movement 7S36-03C0)

Th one i have has slit and i have had to remove it meaning my bezel is very loose when turned. I have had no luck on ebay etc.

Many thanks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

newbiedoo said:


> Wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction ....


Correct Seiko part number is 0G340BA11.

Seiko Australia have them in stock - if that's any consolation. :grin:

Failing that, if you've a helpful local bearings / engineering supplies, try asking if they've got any very thin 34.0mm Ã˜ O-Rings.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Correct Seiko part number is 0G340BA11.


Alternatively, you could try ordering p/n OG340BAA1 from Cousins UK.

That's not the right part, but a case-back gasket used on other Seikos. It *might* work.

Or, if you know the dimensions, or can accurately measure the groove in the bezel flange ....

Search Cousins on Categories: Watch Parts -> Watch Gaskets -> O Ring Rubber Gaskets -> By Size ....

There are a few possibilities that might work.


----------



## newbiedoo (Dec 15, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> newbiedoo said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction ....
> ...


Thanks, knowing the part number is a good start to my search. Dont suppose you know the thickness? and is 34mm the ID or OD?

Thanks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

newbiedoo said:


> Thanks, knowing the part number is a good start to my search. Dont suppose you know the thickness? and is 34mm the ID or OD?


In my *limited* experience with Seiko Divers bezel gaskets ....

And that's limited purely to 7A38-6020 (p/n 0Z3524B02) and 7A38-7070/-7080 (p/n 0Z3404B02) and Orient J39 Divers ....

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52124&view=findpost&p=587230

Note, the assumption I made there was actually an incorrect one:



> The part number indicates that it's 34.0mm Ã˜ *and **0.4mm thick*. So it would probably also fit the Orient bezel.


The '352' and '340' in those 2 part numbers indicates the inside diameter, IIRC, but ....

The Seiko part number actually gives you no indication of its thickness.

I just checked those two, and they're both approx 0.75mm.

That doesn't mean to say that yours was the same.

So there's something else you *might* want to consider trying. Seiko p/n 0Z3404B02.

Cousins have those in stock, but carry them under another 'wrongly entered' part number, beginning with 'O'.


----------

